# failed start nifd

## vaporino

Ciao ragazzi...

non so che caspita è successo.....so solo che dopo un emerge depclean e aver installato java 1.5, riavvio il pc e ottengo

```

failed start nifd

```

e così non si avvia più mDNSResponeder!!! Non si avvia più gnome ......non mi fa fare nemmeno il login!!!

Credo che rinstallando il pacchetto che contiene NIFD risolvo il problema!!! Ma qual'è il nome del pacchetto di NIFD da emergere ???

----------

## vaporino

Ragazzi voglio sapere solo il nome dell'ebuild!!!!

Vi costa tanto dirmelo.......non riesco più a loggarmi!!! Vi prego help

----------

## Luca89

Fare una brevissima ricerca ti costava troppo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
# equery belongs /etc/init.d/nifd
```

Comunque le linee guida dicono che non si deve uppare un thread se non sono passate almeno 24 dall'ultimo post.

----------

## Cazzantonio

mi unisco al cazziatone fatto da luca89   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## vaporino

Scusami luca ma equery non è un comando conosciuto!!!

Cosa ottengo con equery.....suppongo mi dica il pacchetto di interesse per NIFD o sbaglio???

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Scusami luca ma equery non è un comando conosciuto!!!
> 
> Cosa ottengo con equery.....suppongo mi dica il pacchetto di interesse per NIFD o sbaglio???

 

ti è già stato chiesto perché non cerchi nel forum... o su google

otterresti le risposte che vuoi in meno tempo

----------

## vaporino

E' tutto il giorno che cerco dovunque.......ho installato il gentolkit per equery avviando la gentoo con il cd-live, ma non ottengo niente provando 

equery belongs nifd o con /etc/init.d/nifd ecc....!!

Equery non trova niente per nifd!!!

PRovando ad avviare nifd ottengo che la seguente directory o file....

var/lib/init.d/softlevel 

non esiste e che quindi non riesce ad avviare il demone e da li nascono tutti i miei problemi!!!

Che posso fare per ripristinare stu maledetto demone........insomma qualche soluzione per farmi avviare il sistema!!

Non so potrei levarli tutti dal runlevel tipo mDNSResponder e NIFD!!!

Qualsiasi soluzione puo esseremi di aiuto.....

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Che posso fare per ripristinare stu maledetto demone........insomma qualche soluzione per farmi avviare il sistema!!
> 
> Non so potrei levarli tutti dal runlevel tipo mDNSResponder e NIFD!!!

 

quei programmi sono tutto tranne che di default. Come sono finiti sul tuo PC lo sai tu e non io.

Ergo, tu sai se ti servono o meno e se li puoi eliminare...

----------

## vaporino

Allora riassumo un po la situazione........

Non riesco pi ad avviare il sistema.......si blocca all'avvio di NIFD e mDNSResponder!!!

Allora con il cd-live della gentoo ho provato a levare entrambi dal runlevels con

```

rc-update del ..........

```

ma stranamente mi dice che non sono in runlevel...boh (primi dubbi!!!!)

Riprovo ad avviarli e mi dice che manca il file o directory softlevel........bohhhhhhhh!!!! 

Poi ho emerso nuovamente gamin (seguendo la guida per installare gnome....) perchè mDNSResponder dipende da quell'ebuild se non ricordo male ma nifd........da quale cavolo di ebuild dipende?????

Cmq ragazzi io cerco una soluzione immediata per far ripartire la mia cara gentoo che tanto mi fa penare,....... è da due giorni che non riesco più a loggarmi e posto da winzoz!!

----------

## vaporino

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ragazzi sono disperato......non so come, sono riuscito a levare dal runlevel nifd e mDNSResponder ma non risolvo niente l'avvio si blocca subito dopo il logo nVidia con un aschermata grigia (penso si riesce ad avviare il server X)!!!!

Non so più che fare, ma il problema è questo maledetto nifd secondo voi???......aiutatemi vi prego non ce la faccio più!! non volgio rinstallare tutto!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

non vedo cosa c'entri nifd con il server X

dovresti evitare che si avvii X al boot, avviarlo da consolle e vedere cosa logga

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

>     
> 
> Ragazzi sono disperato......non so come, sono riuscito a levare dal runlevel nifd e mDNSResponder ma non risolvo niente l'avvio si blocca subito dopo il logo nVidia con un aschermata grigia (penso si riesce ad avviare il server X)!!!!

 

Da come lo dipingi sembra che si blocchi sul bootloader.

Domanda: per puro caso tra un reboot e l'altro hai fatto un check del filesystem? Anche perché se ogni volta la macchina (sembra che) si blocca e la spegni brutalmente qualcosina forse protrebbe essere marcito....

 *Quote:*   

> Non so più che fare, ma il problema è questo maledetto nifd secondo voi???......aiutatemi vi prego non ce la faccio più!! non volgio rinstallare tutto!!

 

Ribadisco: nifd e mDNSResponder non sono programmi comunemente usati, il fatto che vengano avviati o meno mi sembra irrilevante (a meno, ovviamente, di dipendenze strane, file di init scritti a caso o sorgenti bacati).

Quindi non penso che sia quello il problema.

----------

## Luca89

Se equery (visto che alla fine hai trovato da solo a chi apparteneva?  :Wink:  ) ti dice che non trova niente per nifd, significa che il pacchetto Ã¨ stato disinstallato ed Ã¨ rimasto quello script "orfano" nel sistema, quindi eliminalo e toglilo da tutti i runlevel. Per quanto riguarda X che non parte serve il file di log (/var/log/Xorg.log), altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte. Inoltre ti consiglio di stare piÃ¹ calmo, per esperienza so che i problemi si risolvono meglio a mente lucida.

----------

## gutter

Hai provato ad andare in console con:

```
Ctrl + ALT + F1
```

----------

## vaporino

Intanto grazie per la vostra disponibilità e pazienza...........allora:

naturalmente ho provato con

```

Ctrl + ALT + F1

```

e si blocca sul login!!!

Scusate ragazzi, ma non so levare il login grafico........per installarlo ho seguito semplicemente la guida di gnome e per levarlo che dovrei fare!!!

Cmq per il server X penso che si avvi......mi compare infatti la schermata grigia di prova!!!

Ho l'impressione he c'è qualcosa che blocchi la shell!!! Infatti, ripeto, provando con 

Ctrl + ALT + F1

non mi fa fare il login..si blocca!!!Quindi il problema non è il server X penso...poi boh non so!!!

----------

## vaporino

Ok...sono riuscito a levare il login grafico........e i rusaltati sono identici!!!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  :cry:SI BLOCCA AL LOGIN !!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Scrivo root invio e non mi fa inserire la psw ......dopo un po mi ridhiede di inserire l'user name!!!

Ho notato una cosa...quando avvio il pc in fase di caricamento dei vari servizi.....mi spunta la seguente scritta...

```

re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)

```

----------

## Luca89

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Scrivo root invio e non mi fa inserire la psw ......dopo un po mi ridhiede di inserire l'user name!!!

 

Mica hai aggiornato di recente shadow?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)
> ...

 

```
# rm /var/lib/init.d/dep{cache,tree}

# /etc/init.d/depscan.sh

```

Ribadisco il mio invito a stare calmo, scrivere frasi con 4/5 punti esclamativi e/o con 1000 faccine   :Crying or Very sad:  non ti aiuta. Analizza i problemi con calma.

----------

## vaporino

Scusa luca ma cos'è shadow?

Provo a fare quello che mi hai detto??

----------

## Luca89

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Scusa luca ma cos'ï¿½ shadow?

 

shadow Ã¨ un pacchetto e ultimamente c'Ã¨ stato un upgrade che se non coadiuvato da un "etc-update" rendeva impossibile il login.

 *Quote:*   

> Provo a fare quello che mi hai detto??

 

per risolvere il problema delle dipendenze degli script di avvio si.

----------

## vaporino

Luca ok quel problema delle dipendenze è risolto.........ma ancora non riesco a fare il login!!!

Ti posso dire che l'ultima volta che ero riuscito a fare il login e avviata la gnome ho provato ad utilizzare la shell ma non mi si apriva!!

In fase di avvio non spunta nessuno errore.....quindi non so dove mettere mano!!

I problemi sono iniziati dopo un depclean...........magari sono i file di configurazione che danno problemi!!!

Oppure il kernel.....ma non penso, mi sa che a ricompilarlo perdo solo tempo!!

Boh....ditemi voi se non devo uscire pazzo,....è quasi una settimana che impazzisco!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> In fase di avvio non spunta nessuno errore.....quindi non so dove mettere mano!!

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda: per puro caso tra un reboot e l'altro hai fatto un check del filesystem? Anche perché se ogni volta la macchina (sembra che) si blocca e la spegni brutalmente qualcosina forse protrebbe essere marcito....

 

----------

## vaporino

Scusa randomaze come si fa il check del filesystem???....e con cosa, sempre col cdlive!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Scusa randomaze come si fa il check del filesystem???....e con cosa, sempre col cdlive!!!

 

dipende dal filesystem che stai usando.

In generale dovrebbe bastare:

```
[ext2|reiser|xfs].fsck [parametri] /dev/[device]
```

Ovviamente per sapere i parametri che ti servono c'é la man page.

----------

## vaporino

Randomaze ho provato a fare fsck di entrambe le partizioni mettendo come parametro -a non ho risolto niente!!!

Ragazi qualche altra idea........ma che cavolo di problema è???? Non ditemi che devo rinstallare!!!

----------

## vaporino

Ho provato a riemergere il syslog-ng.......ma niente non mi fa loggare!!!

Che posso fare ancora???

----------

## makoomba

@vaporino

se hai qualcosa da aggiungere e l'ultimo post è il tuo,  editalo senza crearne uno nuovo, altrimenti diventa un "up" continuo.

----------

## vaporino

Ragazzi le sto provando tutte......non so pù che cavolo fare!!

Non avete altre idee da darmi??Qualcosa da emergere?...Se pensate che l'unica soluzione è rinstallare è inutile perdere tempo!!

----------

## nikko96

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Ragazzi le sto provando tutte......non so pù che cavolo fare!!
> 
> Non avete altre idee da darmi??Qualcosa da emergere?...Se pensate che l'unica soluzione è rinstallare è inutile perdere tempo!!

 

Prova ad riemergere gli ultimi pacchetti,vedili con genlop -l e riemergili,ciao.

----------

## vaporino

Ok sono riuscito a loggarmi finalmente!!

Mi è venuta l'idea di copiare il file /bin/login del livecd e ha funzionato  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ma i problemi naturalmente non sono finiti.....provo a lanciare startx ed ecco qua che nasce un nuovo problema!!

```

Gnome-session: error while loading shared libraries: libhowl.so.0: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory!!

```

Che faccio ora......riprovo ad emergere gnome-session??

P.S. si puo cambiare il titolo del topic??....credo che un titolo del genere, "FAR RIPARTIRE GENTOO" sia più appropriatoLast edited by vaporino on Sat Sep 16, 2006 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikko96

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Ok sono riuscito a loggarmi finalmente!!
> 
> Mi è venuta l'idea di copiare il file /bin/login del livecd è ha funzionato  
> 
> Ma i problemi naturalmente non sono finiti.....provo a lanciare startx ed ecco qua che nasce un nuovo problema!!
> ...

 

Forse c'entra qualcosa  net-misc/howl,nel caso prova a riemergerlo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Mi è venuta l'idea di copiare il file /bin/login del livecd è ha funzionato

 

se hai il sistema messo così male non resta molto altro da fare che reinstallare

----------

## vaporino

Quando provo a mergere alcuni pacchetti ottengo:

```

calculating dependencies waiting for lock on /var/cache/edb/dep/aux_db_key_temp.portage_lockfile

```

aspetto......ma non succede niente!!!

Non mi era capitato mai prima..... :cry:Sempre più disperato!!

----------

## gutter

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> calculating dependencies waiting for lock on /var/cache/edb/dep/aux_db_key_temp.portage_lockfile
> ...

 

```
rm  /var/cache/edb/dep/aux_db_key_temp.portage_lockfile
```

poi rilancia emerge.

----------

## Onip

io farei un tentativo con

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## vaporino

Ragazzi finalmente riesco a postare nuovamente dalla mi agentoo......non so come non esisteva più l'ebuild howl!!

Penso che sia stata l'origine di tutti iproblemi.......infatti ora  riesco ad avviare nifd e mDNS.....!!

Cmq sono riuscito ad avviare gnome anche se con problemi vari!! Si è avviata avvertendomi che qualche demone non si è avviato correttamente....infatti alcune applicazioni non funzionano (per fortuna mozilla si!!)......e sonop scomparse le icone delle directory!!

Che cosa ottengo con revdep-rebuild??

----------

## vaporino

Penso di aver capito da solo........ho lanciato da solo revdep-rebuild solo che non riesce ad emergere!!

Da quello che vedo è un problema di pacchetti mascherati.......solo che non ho capito cosa fare esattamente con ACCEPT-KEYWORD ecc. ecc.

----------

## Onip

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Penso di aver capito da solo........ho lanciato da solo revdep-rebuild solo che non riesce ad emergere!!
> 
> Da quello che vedo è un problema di pacchetti mascherati.......solo che non ho capito cosa fare esattamente con ACCEPT-KEYWORD ecc. ecc.

 

leggiti le maledette guide!

hai fatto un thread continuando a chiedere cose scritte a caratteri cubitali sulle guide o che avresti trovato in un nanosecondo con google.

gente come te fa davvero passare la voglia di leggere il forum

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *vaporino wrote:*   Penso di aver capito da solo........ho lanciato da solo revdep-rebuild solo che non riesce ad emergere!!
> 
> Da quello che vedo è un problema di pacchetti mascherati.......solo che non ho capito cosa fare esattamente con ACCEPT-KEYWORD ecc. ecc. 
> 
> leggiti le maledette guide!
> ...

 

a malincuore ma ha ragione: avresti risolto il tuo problema iniziale semplicemente leggendo con attenzione la documentazione di gentoo visto che il problema era un semplice errore di dipendenze causate da howl ( peraltro governato da USE ) e da pacchetti mascherati.

----------

## vaporino

Ragazzi dopo tre giorni che stavo per uscire pazzo sono riuscito a rimettere in piedi gentoo.......ringrazio tutti e mi scuso se ho fato perdere la pazienza a qualcuno!!

Ho risolto un po tutti i miei problemi......tranne questo:

```
re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ) 
```

io ho provato come mi ha detto luca89

```

# rm /var/lib/init.d/dep{cache,tree}

# /etc/init.d/depscan.sh 

```

e apparentemente il problema sembrava risolto al primo riavvio.......ma dopo aver riavviato nuovamente il problema è riapparso!!

Cmq non ho capito che cavolo di problema è..??.

P.S Cmq io le guide le cerco....solo che quando date un consiglio per risolvere un problema date qualche indicazione in più.......altrimenti capita che non so quale guida cercare!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> e apparentemente il problema sembrava risolto al primo riavvio.......ma dopo aver riavviato nuovamente il problema ï¿½ riapparso!!
> 
> Cmq non ho capito che cavolo di problema ï¿½..??.

 

L'orologio di sistema Ã¨ apposto?

----------

## vaporino

Se intendi l'orologio che vedo con gnome si....mi da l'ora esatta!!

Che cosa dovrei controllare??

----------

## vaporino

Ragazzi....qualche suggerimento?? O magari il link di qualche guida utile??

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Ragazzi....qualche suggerimento?? O magari il link di qualche guida utile??

 

Due suggerimenti: 

Aggiusta il tuo orologio interno: tra Dom Set 17, 2006 12:06 am e Dom Set 17, 2006 2:34 pm non ci sono le 24 ore previste nelle linee guida. Se tutti quelli con una inutile tachicardia facessero un post-bump ogni due ore e mezza ci ritroveremmo un forum pieno di inutili post del tipo "nessuna novitá?" "up" ed amenitá del genere. Peraltro in un paio d'ore il tuo post al limite era quarto o quinto, sei veramente convinto che questo possa aumentare l'attenzione sul tuo post (oltre ovviamente, a far chiudere il post)?

Vai qui e prova a scrivere "mtimes differ". A quest'ora avresti giá risolto.

----------

